# Anyone know anything about a Rosco 1600 fog machine?



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

My dad is the fire chief of the local fire department and the recently built a whole new training facility. He aslo bought 2 new fog machines to do testing in (I wish I could borrow those for halloween, 35,000 cfm) but he brought home their old fog machine which is a Rosco 1600. I plugged it up last night, and that thing is amazing. Though I can't find anywhere how much fog cfm it gives out. But I was playing with it for a little bit, 10 minutes max, then it started to sound like is was seizing up, and it stopped giving off fog. Is it just clogged, or is it so old it is just giving up?


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Also, does anyone know how to hack their remote so it can have a timer on it? I have 3 of their remotes, so I am not worried about messing one up. Maybe I can some how hack it into the cheap remotes that party city sales. Any ideas? I can probably do it, I just need to go home and start taking things apart.


----------

